# looking to buy a new camera



## surfindad (Sep 11, 2014)

So I am new to this forum. I am looking to buy a new camera. I am looking to spend around $2000. I have been looking at the 70d and the 6d. I would love to get a 5dmkii but it is out of my price range. i will be shooting every thing from sports action "surfing"  to weddings, to landscapes and some real estate. I am lost on what to buy. I have read that there has been some issues with the 70d with the af. what will be my best bang for the $$$


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 11, 2014)

What sort of lenses do you have already?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

24-70 is a huge fan favorite, also the 70-200.


------

Sorry wasn't paying attention GRR...

I think the Canon 60D would be a good place to start for you. Or the 6D.


----------



## surfindad (Sep 11, 2014)

I do not have any lenses right now. I am making the jump from sony to canon.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 11, 2014)

surfindad said:


> I do not have any lenses right now. I am making the jump from sony to canon.



Ok, any particular reason that Canon appeals to you in particular?  Just trying to get a better handle on the situation before I make any recommendations.


----------



## surfindad (Sep 11, 2014)

I have used a few different canons before. 60d and a ti5. and I still use a A1 for film


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 11, 2014)

surfindad said:


> I have used a few different canons before. 60d and a ti5. and I still use a A1 for film



Ok, so not so much from a features point of view but rather from a familiarity standpoint.  Fair enough.  Ok, well are you looking for the best final image quality or acceptable IQ with faster shooting speed?  Also what was it about your Sony that just really wasn't getting the job done for you?  What areas do you think you would really want to improve on from your old camera?


----------



## surfindad (Sep 11, 2014)

So I was using a friends sony a290 it was a ok. So i am looking for a faster shooting speed and a acceptable IQ . the 290 was not the best camera it was  slow shooting and it was 14 mega pix. So i think any camera that I buy right now will be better than what i was using. I shoot a lot of  land scape at the beach and of people surfing.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 11, 2014)

surfindad said:


> So I was using a friends sony a290 it was a ok. So i am looking for a faster shooting speed and a acceptable IQ . the 290 was not the best camera it was  slow shooting and it was 14 mega pix. So i think any camera that I buy right now will be better than what i was using. I shoot a lot of  land scape at the beach and of people surfing.



Ok, so in the Canon realm I'd probably look for a used 50d or 60d, see if maybe you can find yourself a deal on a used Sigma or Tamron zoom maybe somewhere in the 500 mm range, and a nice wide angle for the landscape shots.

I'm not a Canon shooter myself so there will probably be a few folks who might have more experience with some better lens options to recommend.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2014)

The a290 is an older entry level camera so I'd say any camera you pick as you say may improve image quality.

As Robbins.photo mentions a 60d has nice 18mp images with a solid 9 cross point focus system. It shoots at 5 frames per second. If this sounds enough pair it with a good set of lenses and a flash for a good sub 2000 dollar system. I suggest the Tamron 70-300mm vc USD and sigma 17-50 mm f2.8 OS


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

If you aren't in a rush I'd wait for the 7d mkII. Seems like a really good camera.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2014)

That 7d ii is coming for years, may never arrive


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

jaomul said:


> That 7d ii is coming for years, may never arrive



Naw, showing it at the show right now.


----------



## surfindad (Sep 12, 2014)

i found this. 5d mkiii body for $2100

TheDigitalPros.com - Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital Camera (Body Only)


----------



## goodguy (Sep 19, 2014)

surfindad said:


> i found this. 5d mkiii body for $2100
> 
> TheDigitalPros.com - Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital Camera (Body Only)


 I would take the 6D over the old and grey 5D II
The6D is much better in low light and is simply a more modern camera, why are you so interested to get an old technology camera ?
Yes the 5D II is ok but the 6D really is much better and more modern.
I wouldnt waste my money on the 5D II and would get the 6D


----------



## Michael8 (Sep 20, 2014)

surfindad said:


> i found this. 5d mkiii body for $2100
> 
> TheDigitalPros.com - Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital Camera (Body Only)


Has anyone purchased from this website? They have an awesome price on the 6D and I would be very interested if this is a good place to buy from


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 21, 2014)

The 6D is a "full frame" camera and will do better in low light, but it's not optimized for action photography.  The 70D will do better for video and does fairly well at action photography.  A 7D II would be MUCH better for action photography.  

The $2100 price tag on the 5D III falls into the category of "if the deal sounds too good to be true..."  Because a "new" 5D III is typically a little over $3k ($3399 is the official list price and usually you can find it for just a couple hundred less... not more than $1000 less.)

The reviews I'm finding seem to indicate a lot of complaints that they are a scam site.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 21, 2014)

Before you buy take a serious look at mirrorless. The new Sony's, Fuji's, Panasonics and Olympus can punch above their weight and the cameras and lenses are much more affordable. (Dunno about the Sony lenses, but the Pany's, Oly's and especially the Fuji lenses are very very sharp and cost considerably less than their FF equivalent.)

Gary


----------

